# [SOLVED] Can not uninstall Cyberlink suite.



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello,
I got Cyberlink DVD suite preinstalled on my HP laptop and i want to get rid of it but no success. I tried to use Add/remove but it kept throwing a lot of blue uninstall icons on taskbar and nothing happened. (may be about 30 of same kind and was increasing) i finally had to shut down the computer without uninstall. Then I tried Revo Uninstaller, same thing happened when it tried to uninstall. 
I searched around on net and found one tool supposed to be from Cyberlink to uninstall. Unfortunategly, it runs DOS programs and ask permission to run, display uninstalled successfully messages in seconds (in fact 7-8 times). 
Now, Non of the cyberlink programs are listed on Add/Remove and Revo unintaller also can not list the program but all of its components, DVD suite, Power2Go, label printer and Power director are all there. 
At first I though they are just the leftover icons/files but no they are the full programs when i click it runs the full program.
How can i completely uninstall it from my computer.
I am running Windows 7, 64x bit on this laptop.
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can not uninstall Cyberlink suite.*

Try Revo free - http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Can not uninstall Cyberlink suite.*

Hi there,
Thanks for reply. Would you please read detail of my original post one more time. I already have Revo Uninstaller and tried it but that did not help. Now as program is not being listed on REVO list of installed programs, how can i use REVO to uninstall?
Thanks again.


jcgriff2 said:


> Try Revo free - http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can not uninstall Cyberlink suite.*

Run Windows System restore - choose restore point prior to initial Cyberlink uninstall via *appwiz.cpl* - 
START | type *rstrui*

Then see if Revo can remove it.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Can not uninstall Cyberlink suite.*



jcgriff2 said:


> Run Windows System restore - choose restore point prior to initial Cyberlink uninstall via *appwiz.cpl* -
> START | type *rstrui*
> 
> Then see if Revo can remove it.
> ...


Thank you.
Finally after System Restore, Revo was able to locate Cyberlink programs. Had to remove each program one by one........ Every time there was error message and uninstallation was said failed. But hope Revo is able to clean all the remaining traces.
What a horrible program is this, which can not be uninstalled any way and funny thing is 
While I try to uninstall Power2GO, one of the error message is "Power2Go is detected on your system and need to uninstall before this". 
I guess very poorly designed uninstaller.
thanks again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can not uninstall Cyberlink suite.*

You're welcome. I dislike most of the pre-installed apps. I think there should be an option provided for installation - or as you mentioned a better method to easily uninstall.

Good Luck to you!

jcgriff2

`


----------

